# Portugal vs Georgia international rugby match



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I see that Portugal are playing Georgia tomorrow in Lisbon. But I can't seem to find exactly where the match is being played. Does anyone have the details of the stadium where the battle will take place?


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

We wrote to the contact address on fpr.pt and they said:
"Acusamos a recção do vosso e-mail que muito agradeço, informamos que ambos os jogos serão no Estádio Universitário de Lisboa, o jogo contra a Geórgia será no dia 13 de Fevereiro pelas 15:00, o jogo contra a Rússia será no dia 19 de Março pelas 15:00."

We are not able to make it tomorrow but are hoping to go the Russia match


----------

